

Ask HN: Quick tips to get more performance out of your server - jacquesm

I'm sure you all have your box of tricks that you've found over the years on what helps to optimize a web server for high volume.<p>Would you mind sharing ?
======
jeromec
Re-check code for better efficiency.

------
jacquesm
Mount your filesystems with noatime.

